
'Am I in the bad part of town?' Tourists shocked by what they see on SF streets - testrun
https://www.sfgate.com/local/article/is-san-francisco-dangerous-visit-sf-safe-crime-12995294.php
======
king_nothing
Thanks to Reagan for not understanding or caring about compassion; just
another celebrity whom guts systems they don’t understand because an issue
doesn’t affect them.

[https://www.salon.com/2013/09/29/ronald_reagans_shameful_leg...](https://www.salon.com/2013/09/29/ronald_reagans_shameful_legacy_violence_the_homeless_mental_illness/)

